# (MS) HRCH "Jonah" SH Chocolate Stud



## cdiamond (Oct 5, 2005)

HRCH Jonah's Crusading Grace "Jonah" SH

OFA Good (LR171968G25M)
Cerf Clear (LR-50769/2008-28)
DOB 9/27/05

Dam- GRHRCH Abigail's Crusading Grace "Abby" MH
Sire- GRHRCH Cenac's Hot and Spicy Gumbo "Gumbo" MH

$750

Dog is located in Hattiesburg, MS
contact Chad Diamond @ [email protected]

References Chuck McCall (225) 235-7413 (trainer)

**************
HRCH Jonah's Crusading Grace "Jonah" SH

Sire- GRHRCH Cena's Hot and Spicy Gumbo MH (FC-AFC Gator Pt's Sweet Potato Pie x NFC Rascal)

Dam- GRHRCH Abigail's Crusading Grace "Abby" MH

OFA Good (LR-171968G25M)
CERF- Clear (LR-50769/2008-28)
CNM- pending

$750

contact Chad Diamond (601) 310-3395 or [email protected] or Chuck McCall (225) 2235-7413


----------

